# LOTM - July 2018 (PNW_George)



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

`Nominations for LOTM - July 2018 is now open.

Go ahead and nominate *one* member journal that have caught your eye! :thumbup:

Nominations:

1) PNW_George
2) Hieronymus
3) Pete1313
4) Sinclair
5) Brodgers88
6) Redtenchu
7) gregonfire
8) alpine0000
9) Two9tene
10) Cory


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@PNW_George

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3240


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I nominate @Hieronymus I love his PRG, beautiful landscaping, and Atco mower!

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3357


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

@Pete1313 
@Redtenchu 
@Ware


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> @Pete1313
> @Redtenchu
> @Ware


 :lol: you can only nominate one :twisted:


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Ware said:


> @PNW_George
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3240


That has to be one of the best lawn/landscapes I've seen yet. There's another guy on here in Vancouver that has a really sweet looking lawn too, can't remember his name.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I nominate @Sinclair! :thumbsup:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1046&start=60#p58713


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

So many great lawns! If I had to choose one, it would be @Brodgers88's Centipede Grass Lawn. I never thought a centipede lawn could look this awesome, check out the Lawn Journal here.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

@Redtenchu

0.295" bermuda is looking spectacular.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Gotta go with my fellow Canadian @Sinclair!


----------



## Paulsprimecuts (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm digging on that fine fescue ... that's different @PNW_George


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Was planning to nominate Sinclair and Greg on Fye yuh. 
Eric G already put Sinclair's name in. 
So let me nominate the thick and green work of @gregonfire 
That's a beautiful lawn. 


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1246


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks for the nomination @social port !

I would like to nominate @alpine0000










https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1039


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Is it unreasonable to nominate myself? Just trying to get some traffic on my journal! Lol @Two9tene


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

I'd like to nominate @Two9tene :bandit:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

b0nk3rs said:


> I'd like to nominate @Two9tene :bandit:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> So many great lawns! If I had to choose one, it would be @Brodgers88's Centipede Grass Lawn. I never thought a centipede lawn could look this awesome, check out the Lawn Journal here.


Wow this is awesome! Thanks@Redtenchu! You are right, there are so many great lawns on here. It's an honor to be nominated!


----------



## Robberthoffman (Jun 3, 2018)

I nominate @Hieronymus


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

@b0nk3rs thanks for the nomination brother!



I am actually putting in some work right now and I am also excited to announce that I will be starting a leveling project this Saturday! More to come on the journal!!! @Two9tene


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Oh wow! A nomination for LOTM. Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

My vote/nomination go's to @PNW_George I like his landscaping very much and of course his grass is perfect!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

There's some solid nominations so far, but I've been waiting to nominate @Cory for his levelling job and nice stripes that he's done on his yard the past two months. And it's post #2K for me 

Journal

Scalp








Sanded








Green and dominating


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@Cory get a Journal going.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

I nominate @B@Brodgers88 Man! That centipede is straight dominating! That picture with the quarter is absolutely priceless!


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks @Colonel K0rn, not sure I deserve it but certainly appreciate the nomination!

@ericgautier done! :thumbup:


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

@Cory Hell of a Job brother! Man that leveling job looks amazing! I'm kicking off my project on Monday hope my lawns come out looking half as good as yours! Well deserved nomination!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@gregonfire is my nominee


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@Two9tene Thanks!


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Two9tene said:


> I nominate @B@Brodgers88 Man! That centipede is straight dominating! That picture with the quarter is absolutely priceless!


@Two9tene thanks man! :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Poll is up! Get your votes in. :thumbsup:


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Rooting for you @alpine0000 !


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Honored to even be on the list! Even though my lawn is looking like crap! Ohh well the leveling job is underway and hoping it can get me a top 5 spot (fingers tightly crossed) in a month or two! Ha ha!

P.S. I really can't hold a candle to most of these lawns on this forum, much less the LOTM list!


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Here for the Canadian. Getting that sweet sweet lawn with all those restrictions... GO @Sinclair !!


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

gregonfire said:


> Rooting for you alpine0000 !


Thanks buddy!

Man... There are so many nice looking lawns in here. Tough choice! They all deserve it.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for the nom and votes fellas.

I just put another check beside PNW George.

Circle back on me in October


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Keep the votes coming! @PNW_George is running away with it so far


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

It's not even close!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I've noticed recently that there is at least one challenger before the poll ends. If that trend holds, a second place contender will soon emerge. 30 more votes can reasonably be expected.

If you haven't already done so, please vote now. We've got a lot of outstanding grass here that needs some love :nod:


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

@social port ,

Do the moderators give a prize of some sort for those that are nominated and/or win?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Would you look at that



@gregonfire making it happen in Jersey.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

social port said:


> Would you look at that
> 
> 
> 
> @gregonfire making it happen in Jersey.


Fantastic!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Two9tene

If you are nominated, then your pride is boosted, and your thread will probably get an influx of views. It's an honor, especially with the caliber of lawns on this forum.

But there is only one winner.
If you win, your name turns _blue_ (not green) for a month, and you take a place in the coveted TLF Hall of Fame.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=2453


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

@social port

Sounds good brother! Thanks for the info. I was just curious as all. I am damn proud I even got nominated! As I stated earlier I can't hold a candle to most lawns on this forum!

Respectfully,
Jason B.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Two9tene said:


> @social port
> 
> Sounds good brother! Thanks for the info. I was just curious as all. I am damn proud I even got nominated! As I stated earlier I can't hold a candle to most lawns on this forum!
> 
> ...


I'd say that candle is shining just fine :nod:


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

social port said:


> Would you look at that
> 
> 
> 
> @gregonfire making it happen in Jersey.


Thanks man


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Giving this a bump up the active thread list! Last day to vote so get those votes in :thumbsup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats to @PNW_George - July 2018 LOTM!


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

Thank you. A nice welcome to The Lawn Forum. It is refreshing to find others that appreciate cool grass cut short. Other forums I have visited scoffed unless you had KBG cut at 4 inches. Nothing wrong with that, I just have a different opinion. Plus KBG doesn't grow well west of the Cascades.

I haven't had time to visit all the journals yet but I hope to. I enjoy following Pete1313's journey to establish a short KBG stand on such a large yard. Hieronymus has built a beautiful setting similar to my idea that the lawn is merely the frame to the garden and for that reason got my vote. There were plenty of others worthy.

I am especially interested in some of the perennial ryegrass projects. I need a new challenge.

Thanks Ware for the nomination.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Congrats @PNW_George! I am glad you found TLF! Beautiful lawn and landscape!


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Good job lookin good man


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Before I forget, I had some refrigerator magnets made up that I will be sending to each LOTM winner. I went with a magnet instead of a sticker - that way it isn't lost when whatever it is stuck to dies. Nothing fancy - just a little something to commemorate victory. :thumbsup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> Before I forget, I had some refrigerator magnets made up that I will be sending to each LOTM winner. I went with a magnet instead of a sticker - that way it isn't lost when whatever it is stuck to dies. Nothing fancy - just a little something to commemorate victory. :thumbsup:


Nice touch @Ware :thumbsup:


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Ware said:


> Before I forget, I had some refrigerator magnets made up that I will be sending to each LOTM winner. I went with a magnet instead of a sticker - that way it isn't lost when whatever it is stuck to dies. Nothing fancy - just a little something to commemorate victory. :thumbsup:


Nice! I need to step my lawn game up! I want that magnet! Lmao


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

How do I win lotm? I want one of those magnets?


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

PNW_George said:


> Thank you. A nice welcome to The Lawn Forum. It is refreshing to find others that appreciate cool grass cut short. Other forums I have visited scoffed unless you had KBG cut at 4 inches. Nothing wrong with that, I just have a different opinion. Plus KBG doesn't grow well west of the Cascades.


Nice to see you here GeorgeH. I've always appreciated your lawn over on ATY. It was different and very beautiful. Why does KBG not grow well west of the Cascades? Too wet? Congrats on winning LOTM!


----------

